# My 135 gallon restock - Pic



## cross (Mar 6, 2002)

Finally ... got rid of my fronts, moved out the yellow labs, dolphins, malawi eye biter and now have 17 kitumba cyps, a breeding pair of kilesas, inkfin calvus, 8 petricola cats and four male peacocks (bi-color, reubescen, lemon jake, jake otter point). 9 (5m4f) of the kitumba cyps I just got yesterday along with the kilesas and the pics below was taken after they were in the tank less than an hour. All seem to be getting along fine ... is there anything else I could add? More cyps, maybe some more kilesas, more calvus or comps, maybe some paracyprichromis or lepturas? May consider getting rid of the peacocks but they seem to be all getting along and they're just so pretty! All opinions welcome!
Thanks.
-Mike


----------



## stslimited84 (Oct 5, 2007)

How big are your cyps? Are they full grown?


----------



## cross (Mar 6, 2002)

My cyps range from 2.5 - 3". They're not full grown ... the males could add another 2-3" in size ... they're only about 7 months old.
-Mike


----------



## stslimited84 (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok, thanks. Mine are still really young, probably less than 2". I was just wondering when they start to get full color.


----------



## cross (Mar 6, 2002)

Should start showing full color around 3" ... great fish ... love their schooling behavior.
-Mike


----------



## Laetus_in_praesens (Aug 4, 2007)

what kind of rocks (and where did you get them) are those in your tank cross? absolutely some of the most attractive pieces i have seen in some time.


----------



## cross (Mar 6, 2002)

Hi Laetus_in_praesens ... thanks for the compliments. The rocks are lace rock and they're from Utah. I bought them all from a guy on ebay ... I bought my first one from him ... liked it so much I asked him if he could get certain sizes and shapes and find some unique pieces and he got me some really nice rock. It was really better than any lace rock I could find at any of the lfs and he actually sold it to me cheap and shipping was not bad at all ... in fact even with shipping it was cheaper than getting it from my lfs! I got it all about 4 years ago and unfortunately he has moved out of state and no longer has access to it.
-Mike


----------

